# your FAVORITE pic of your horse(s)?



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

We all have a favorite picture of our horse!
lets see your favorite pic!!

this is my favorite pic of Snapple. 
sorry, I couldn't decide. I have 2 favorites!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice idea! It's so hard to choose photos eh? I've chosen a photo for each of my horses, one under saddle, one out in the paddock  Took me forever to decide too lol.

Bailey...









I really love this pic ^^










I know it's not movement but I just love these two together!


Evo...









Everyone I know loves this pic as much as I do lol.










Me and Evo earlier this year.


Honey...









Awww pretty girl










Me and Honey trotting last week... she's only just learnt how to trot under saddle!


Man that was hard... I take WAY too many pics for my own good 
x


----------



## Silje (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my absolute favorite pic:








Taken by me this fall


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got more than one favorite of each of my horses, and i've got a few favorites of them together... I have four favorite pics of my mare, three of my gelding, and two of them together...

*Gypsie*

































*Dakota*

























*Together*


















Yeah, I have a lot of favorite pictures...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't say that those are my favorites but they are some of the ones I love the most.
My gelding
















My mare


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

This is my fav picture...its my avatar too lol


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome pics! All mine are on myspace right now, and I can't access them for some darn reason.....:-x

Really pretty babies!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

these are mine. i couldnt decide


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

this is my favorite pic of Boo:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't tell they are the best, but I like them the most...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have far to many to choose from! Great topic and great pictures guys!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

OOh and this one!! (Thanks Tiff!!)


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

let's see...










and my favorite crazy one-


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella and his herd









Whatta handsome boy!!!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

It's too tough to pic my favorites, LOL!!

Here's Sky:









And Tuff:








My niece and Tuff:


----------



## Jakkii (May 18, 2008)

aint that good.. but im like in love with it haha..


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

melinda27858 I am going to come steal Fella!
He's just so , so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

My favorite picture of Costa:









My favorite of Stormy:










And my favorite of Enrique:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment phoenix! I am going to hide him in the barn and you will never be able to find him! He stays with me!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Here they are.. The Good.. The Bad.. The Ornery.. and The Stinker..


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

sunshine and red taking a nap on a cold morning


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

These are just a couple of my favorites right now - it seems to change every time I look at them, lol.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Apachiedragon, I really like the picture of your buckskin looking like an indian!


----------



## tiffany572 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures everyone!


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a few favourites...ok like 6... it's too hard!


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Awesome pics! All mine are on myspace right now, and I can't access them for some darn reason.....:-x
> 
> Really pretty babies!


Hey I have a myspace I can add you if you want =]
www.myspace.com/huntseatgirl


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea your all right its just too hard to pick, here are only a few pics of just my draft babies.


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

This is my favorite of Happy:











And this is my favorite of CJ:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have bunches!!

Diamond, then a bunch of Clippy with my sister Ashley


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

why is clippy rearing is that a trick he knows?


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## HanzyBoy (Mar 30, 2009)

This is my 3 yr old belgian draft horse
Pic of his face and a pic of just him in the field as well as a pic of me on him bareback.


----------



## HanzyBoy (Mar 30, 2009)

belgianlover said:


> Yea your all right its just too hard to pick, here are only a few pics of just my draft babies.
> View attachment 5698
> 
> 
> ...


your belgian babies look like my hanzy boy hahahahah they are cute that is for sure.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

This is my favorite of my new horse Comanche, even though you can't see his whole body.










And this is a favorite of my old horse Dixie. I miss her a whole lot! She was always curious!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

belgianlover said:


> Yea your all right its just too hard to pick, here are only a few pics of just my draft babies.
> View attachment 5698
> 
> 
> ...


:shock: I gasped at the photo of the baby and the belgian-then I stole it and put it on my desktop :lol: You have stunning horses my dear!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> why is clippy rearing is that a trick he knows?


Yup just a trick. That was tacken when he was coming down so it is not very pretty lol.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the first one is Maddy(yes her tongue is out) and the second and third are taylor(in her lingerie, haha)


----------

